# Sound Blaster Live! OSS o ALSA?

## tirantloblanc

Tennngo una SoundBlaster Live! nor al conectada a unos altavoces 4.1

En principio tengo pensado utilizarla para esuchar musica, ver peliculas (dvd y divx) y echarme algunas partidas al UT2003 / Quake3, todo bajo Gnome.

Que sistema me dara sonido 3D tanto para DVD (si se puede) como para juegos?

En Debian utilizaba ALSA, y si no me equivoco no tiene soporte para sonido 3D y lo que hacia era reflejar el sonido estereo en los altavoces traseros.

Por lo que he leido en otros mensajes de este foro, para el sonido 5.1 de las Live! lo mejor es utilizar el OSS del kernel y poner en USE -alsa. Y para 4.1?

Gracias y saludos a todos

----------

## rfgarcia

Echa un vistacillo a https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=11211 lo mismo arroja algo de luz sobre tus dudas.

----------

## tirantloblanc

jeje, pues me has dejado más liado que antes  :Wink:  porque justo me habían recomendado que no usara alsa y utilizara este driver para la sound blaster live! : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=44773

----------

